# Choice Gear: Audi & Auto Union Choices for Your Garmin Nuvi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Open source software platforms always fascinate us. From the earliest days of user made car patches on the Need for Speed platform to more modern game and software packages, we've always dug users personalizing software... especially for Audi enthusiasts. Case in point is the navigation software for the Garmin Nuvi platform. Garmin has already offered many options for users to swap out their boring old navigation arrow for some sort of car, but new-to-us website at http://www.vehiclesforgarminnuvi.com offers even more for our instatiable Audi appetite.

Hat tip to Audi enthusiast Dan McBoost who posted screencaps of the Audi S1 Group B racecar as it appears on his Garmin over on his Facebook timeline today. We've since dug through the site and added all of the Audis we could find to this handy menu above.

Worth noting, these cars (and many, many, many more) are available through a mix of folders on the site. You'll find some like the Group B S1 and the R10 TDI in the racecars section, some like the RS cars and the R8 in the sportscar section, cars like the A6 in the stock cars section, the Q7s in the SUV section and the RSQ in the Movies-TV section. Search them all to find your favorites.

Even better, if the Audi you see isn't there, the website also includes downloadable guides on how to create your own vehicle. If any of our enterprising readers care to take a stab at Red Sonja, the Audi quattro Concept or any other cool Audi, please let us know and we'll pass news along to our readers.

We can't yet vouch for how well they work. Our office Garmin Nuvi is at home in the glove box of a car that goes without standard navigation as we have in our 4 Season Audi R8 tester in which we commuted to the office today. Fortunately there's a red R8 in the downloads section and as soon as we get home and do a firmware update we fully intend to upload many of these cars onto our own Garmin so we can drive an R8 LMS on screen whether or not we're driving an Audi or something less ringed.

More information * HERE. *


----------

